# MECA 3X April 16 Spartanburg SC



## teamelite (Aug 12, 2009)

MECA 3X
Elite Audio
1504 Asheville Hwy
Spartanburg, SC 29303
864-583-0604

SQL and SPL


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Joe, I heard a rumor you may have an SQ only MECA event with the top 30 show down in place of ESN.
any truth to that?


----------



## teamelite (Aug 12, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> Joe, I heard a rumor you may have an SQ only MECA event with the top 30 show down in place of ESN.
> any truth to that?


Yep, trying to get some manufactures to help financially to make it happen. Ever since I posted about postponeing ESN to 2012 my phone hasnt stoped about the show being canceled and more so the "Sound Challange" I have been talking about doing it (MECA and SC only), its just been on the chalk board but not in stone, it will only happen if they help out. I will definatly post when I have further news


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

whoa wait, no ESN this year?


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

Bump
3X on Sat.


----------

